# home work from Europe ,IT



## venusa (Aug 16, 2010)

Do Austalian employer hire IT who work from home (Europe)? Is there any web page ?


----------



## www_miniadverts_com_au (Aug 4, 2010)

venusa said:


> Do Austalian employer hire IT who work from home (Europe)? Is there any web page ?


Hard to say....but my friend ,he was australian who married indonesian lady, they moved to indonesia and the company where he worked for was kind enough to let him work from indonesia by internet... better try...


----------

